# Top speed?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Who's Had ther GTOs The fastest?
I have a 5.7, 6M and i chickend out at 160.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

well the fastest ive had mine was 120 when racing a chrysler 300 and didnt realize i was that fast til looked at speed. but now with luck i plan on going to the track in jan with goats in fl.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I was on a county rd and it was dark but i did have a girl in the passenger seat.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

bluebyeu05 said:


> well the fastest ive had mine was 120 when racing a chrysler 300 and didnt realize i was that fast til looked at speed. but now with luck i plan on going to the track in jan with goats in fl.


Thats about how fast I've gotten mine...120 foolin' with a 'stang. It's crazy because I still felt like I was creepin' and could go alot faster. Kinda scary...in a good way of course!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Its a very comfortable car at around 120 on the interstate. Thats what i would always drive if it were not for the pirates. I mean police.


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

*159mph was my limit !!!!!!!*

Not my cars but mine. I took the speedo off . I got to 159mph and started thinking of something running out in the road in front of me and I decided to slow down !!!!!!! I have an 2004 M6


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I could not stop thinking about what my car or the deer would look like if one ran out in front of me.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

149mph.  Brakes arn't that responsive at that speed!


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

yea they aren't at 155 either


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Tell me there is someone who has beat 160


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Tell me there is someone who has beat 160


Well, if the limiter is still enabled your engine should have cut at about 155.

145 was the fastest I've been.


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

149mph on rt495 in deleware at 2:30am. needless to say no popo that night. :cool


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I chickened out about 165. But since I know that the speedometer is faster than actual speed, probably only 160. 

I was racing a couple of 900 sport bikes. From 100 to 130 you pull like hell and the gap grew fast between me and the 1 bike willing to go that fast. He definitely backed off at about 130, I kept on it until my speedo said 165 and my adrenaline wore off and I started to think that if I pass a cop at this speed it is steel bracelet time. 

I wonder what it was like for the bike going 130 and seeing car pulling away and then eventually disappearing? Haven't done it since and don't think I will risk it again. Just not worth it on the open road.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

120 for me, I didn't have the "Stones" to go any faster.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

Justice said:


> Well, if the limiter is still enabled your engine should have cut at about 155.
> 
> 145 was the fastest I've been.


my limiter is still in tact and i was still slowly gaining when i hit 155. i chickened out though.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

mumrah said:


> I wonder what it was like for the bike going 130 and seeing car pulling away and then eventually disappearing? Haven't done it since and don't think I will risk it again. Just not worth it on the open road.



From my experience that bike should have had you, if it was a 900cc sport bike that is. I used to have a kawasaki ZX-7R, that would go 100 to 160 in a blink of an eye. I don't think that there was many cars who could hang with that bike.

One racing a 500SL i waited until he topped out at 150mph or so (I was behind him the whole time), and once he topped out, I pull next to him, flicked my wrist a little and passed him like he was going in reverse.


Edit: Only had the GTO up to 140, testing the shift light, from forth to fifth! Had a passanger in broad daylight, didn't want to risk getting pulled over. Had my Vett up to 175 with my wife in the passanger seat at 2am (I think she still had another 5 or 10mph, but I saw flashing red and blue light behind me in the distance, had to exit fast!!!)


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

mumrah said:


> I chickened out about 165. But since I know that the speedometer is faster than actual speed, probably only 160.
> 
> I was racing a couple of 900 sport bikes. From 100 to 130 you pull like hell and the gap grew fast between me and the 1 bike willing to go that fast. He definitely backed off at about 130, I kept on it until my speedo said 165 and my adrenaline wore off and I started to think that if I pass a cop at this speed it is steel bracelet time.
> 
> I wonder what it was like for the bike going 130 and seeing car pulling away and then eventually disappearing? Haven't done it since and don't think I will risk it again. Just not worth it on the open road.


I'm assuming it was a 600 that you raced, because at 130 any sportbike bigger than that would not have lost to a Gto if the rider knew what he was doing.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Had mine up to 160 twice just to make sure the diablosport tuner did in fact turn the 155 governor off, and then chickened out. I was going across Mobile Bay on Interstate 10 along the Gulf of Mexico. Concrete walls on both sides along the entire stretch of water. No on or off ramps for a cop to dart out and nail ya. I drive across it everyday going to work. Had it up to 150 a couple of times with some friends in the car, and 140 a bunch of times, too many to count.


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

I had the beast upto 125mph, it was in a safe place though, school zone!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

145 - late at night on a well-lit four lane divided highway. It was spur of the moment thing. Passed a semi-trailor and just kept on in.... It was still pulling hard when I let off and I coasted the next couple miles to my exit. It really didn't feel any different than going 80 mph. We need an autobahn or something so people can get the speed bug out of their system rather than on roads.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

I had mine up to 165 and shut her down because I was 3 car lengths ahead of a 2005 Z06 and figured why rub it in any more.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

dustyminpin said:


> Had mine up to 160 twice just to make sure the diablosport tuner did in fact turn the 155 governor off, and then chickened out. I was going across Mobile Bay on Interstate 10 along the Gulf of Mexico. Concrete walls on both sides along the entire stretch of water. No on or off ramps for a cop to dart out and nail ya. I drive across it everyday going to work. Had it up to 150 a couple of times with some friends in the car, and 140 a bunch of times, too many to count.


Actually, the govenor is set at 160. You are going to have to go faster than that to check out your tuner. Mine pulled all the way to 160 but definitely ran into the govenor.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I've had mine up to 145mph....

It scared the crap out of me when the car wanted to go faster!!!!:willy: 

But it was one heck of a rush! arty:


----------



## no_fate (Sep 15, 2006)

madkat said:


> I had mine up to 165 and shut her down because I was 3 car lengths ahead of a 2005 Z06 and figured why rub it in any more.




:lol: 505hp at 3100lbs, vs 400 at 3700lbs.....

I am def interested in the GTO and think its a sick car, but it is not in the same class as a vette, nevermind the z06. The z06 would annihilate the GTO from the start. A regular vette would handily beat the GTO. While I believe maybe the GTO would hit 165 (limiter at 155 no?) the vette would keep going to 180 without a sweat. Also, they did not make a Z06 in 2005.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

the new z06 tops at like 200. dosnt it?


----------



## no_fate (Sep 15, 2006)

offically 198mph, but I have read a lot of people get it to 206 in 5th gear. (faster than 6th) so Id say your right with 200.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

no_fate said:


> :lol: 505hp at 3100lbs, vs 400 at 3700lbs.....
> 
> I am def interested in the GTO and think its a sick car, but it is not in the same class as a vette, nevermind the z06. The z06 would annihilate the GTO from the start. A regular vette would handily beat the GTO. While I believe maybe the GTO would hit 165 (limiter at 155 no?) the vette would keep going to 180 without a sweat. Also, they did not make a Z06 in 2005.


Hmm...well, he could have mods on the GOAT...and maybe it was a new Z06??? 

I don't know...:willy:


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I have hit 160 twice, 150 five or six times(two of those were with passengers). I used to do 130 at least once a week on this back road I know, but out of the blue state 5.0's started patrolling out there(thank god I wasn't doing it that time). A few days after I first saw one, I heard that someone had reported a black car frequently speeding on that road so I backed off for a while. That kind of freaked me out.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Kamau said:


> Hmm...well, he could have mods on the GOAT...and maybe it was a new Z06???
> 
> I don't know...:willy:


Still wondering if he was modded. But again to be fair about this he would need to add 200 plus hp to beat the Z06 on the hp to weight basis alone. Also while the drag number of the 2 cars are pretty close, favoring the Z06, there is a difference in the frontal area of the 2 cars. I'd bet to be equal he would need to have 650 hp and to beat the Z06 he would need 700hp. That's some substantial mods. 

Now it might be a C5 Z06 and that would be a 100 hp difference plus the aero stuff. It could also be a regular C6 which would be about a 100 hp difference also.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> Still wondering if he was modded. But again to be fair about this he would need to add 200 plus hp to beat the Z06 on the hp to weight basis alone. Also while the drag number of the 2 cars are pretty close, favoring the Z06, there is a difference in the frontal area of the 2 cars. I'd bet to be equal he would need to have 650 hp and to beat the Z06 he would need 700hp. That's some substantial mods.
> 
> Now it might be a C5 Z06 and that would be a 100 hp difference plus the aero stuff. It could also be a regular C6 which would be about a 100 hp difference also.


any vette up to 05 is easy pickens for the gto less hp . there is guy in town that my i say eats vettes for lunch no prob. remember the vettes still had the 350 in it til the zo6 came out in 06 . i will say this had one tail gate me one day and lets just say dropped it in 3rd stomped on gas and bye bye vette, he could keep up. so dont underestamate gto it will surprise u.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

bluebyeu05 said:


> any vette up to 05 is easy pickens for the gto less hp . there is guy in town that my i say eats vettes for lunch no prob. remember the vettes still had the 350 in it til the zo6 came out in 06 . i will say this had one tail gate me one day and lets just say dropped it in 3rd stomped on gas and bye bye vette, he could keep up. so dont underestamate gto it will surprise u.


Talking stock versus stock.
We had this discussion before. The C5 which is the 1997-2004 Corvette is a good match for an 05-06 GTO. It has the LS1 which is 5.7Liters, or 346 Cu in. not 350. It's basically a drivers race on a 6m C5 versus the GTO with a slight edge to the C5 if it is a 2001 and up with the LS6 intake. The auto with the 3.15 rear axle is a drivers race with the edge slightly to the GTO, and the 2.73 C5 puts it advantage GTO. 

What was discussed was a Z06. In 2001 the was a 5.7 liter LS6 that made 385hp in the Z06 In 2002-2004 the engine, due to better heads and valves made 405hp. So there is a C5 Z06 and it will smoke a stock GTO. In 2005 the Z06 went away and came back in 2006 as a complete monster. 

As far as me underestimating the GTO, don't worry that won't happen. My 05 GTO went 12.895 at 109 in the 1/4, stock. I have done many 13.0x and 13.1x passes with it. I just know that my 2002 Corvette Z06 went 11.501 with DR's and an intake. I think I might have been able to get a 12.5-12.6 with DR's and an intake on the GTO if the conditions were perfect. 

For the record I've got a 12.4 at 114 and a 12.5 at 115 as my best time/speed in the C6 so far. I'm not sure it has much more without some traction. 

Back onto the subject, I can't remeber what I had the GTO up to, but it was better than 130. I had the C6 up to either just over or just under 180 back in April. It might have had another 2-5, but not anything more than that. They say the regular C6 is a 186 mph car the Z06 is 198mph. Heard the GTO without a limiter is good for 170.


----------



## no_fate (Sep 15, 2006)

A regular C5 at 350hp is still only about 3300lbs i think. The c5 z06 is like 3130 at 405hp. The new c6 is about 3200 and 400hp and the z06 is 3130 at 505. Hell, even the convertiable is like 3300 (manual top!)

I would think stock vs stock the vette should outperform the gto. These cars all have tons of power, its the weight and aerodynamics at this point. The 350hp c5 would def be closer - up to the drivers. Maybe a better launch will keep you in it, but if you are prouncing around on a highway and the driver in the vette is even taking the gto serious - hell pull like hell on it. So if were talking top speed even a regular c5 would start to pull away in 3rd. 

The GTO wasn't made with the idea of competing with a vette anyhow. The vette is GM's flag ship car so it will never out perform it from the factory. 

That being said. The GTO is _*damn *_fast. I've seen some people get caught highly off guard by this car if you dont know what it is lol I love the sleeper effect and the 4 seats plus the daily driver in it. I want to sit in one to see how it hits me and id love to test drive one, but I am not sure I want to take the plunge and you guys knows how dealers are once you walk on the damn lot! :lol:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

no_fate said:


> A regular C5 at 350hp is still only about 3300lbs i think. The c5 z06 is like 3130 at 405hp. The new c6 is about 3200 and 400hp and the z06 is 3130 at 505. Hell, even the convertiable is like 3300 (manual top!)
> 
> I would think stock vs stock the vette should outperform the gto. These cars all have tons of power, its the weight and aerodynamics at this point. The 350hp c5 would def be closer - up to the drivers. Maybe a better launch will keep you in it, but if you are prouncing around on a highway and the driver in the vette is even taking the gto serious - hell pull like hell on it. So if were talking top speed even a regular c5 would start to pull away in 3rd.
> 
> ...



Take one for a test drive then tell the salesperson you were on your way home from meeting your atorney to file bankruptcy. Once you get that squared away you'll come see them. :willy: :lol:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Good job, all we need to know about a Corvette, that will be my next car. I want a tag on my Goat that say's "my other car is a vette.":lol:


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Talking stock versus stock.
> We had this discussion before. The C5 which is the 1997-2004 Corvette is a good match for an 05-06 GTO. It has the LS1 which is 5.7Liters, or 346 Cu in. not 350. It's basically a drivers race on a 6m C5 versus the GTO with a slight edge to the C5 if it is a 2001 and up with the LS6 intake. The auto with the 3.15 rear axle is a drivers race with the edge slightly to the GTO, and the 2.73 C5 puts it advantage GTO.
> 
> What was discussed was a Z06. In 2001 the was a 5.7 liter LS6 that made 385hp in the Z06 In 2002-2004 the engine, due to better heads and valves made 405hp. So there is a C5 Z06 and it will smoke a stock GTO. In 2005 the Z06 went away and came back in 2006 as a complete monster.
> ...



I gotta agree with Fergflyer on the facts. I recall seeing earlier posts about the C5 Z06 may be a year plus back, and chimed in on this. Guys, we all love the GTO, but please do not be misinformed or believe that you are going to take an LS6 Z06, especialy the latter years of the C5 body. Stock for Stock, I know an 02 - 04 z06 M6(dont know if they made Autos) will beat a 05/06 GTO M6 as well as a stock 03/04 Cobra. This is ai fact. I am sure I am going to read of my buddy'd blah, blah, blah beat a blah, blah, blah what I call the exception to the rule but generally speaking the C5 Z06 will beat the GTO


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have had mine up to 120mph. I plan on going faster. I also want to add mods. I would also love to have a z06! Anybody from DE give me a pm!!!

Let's start a goat herd!


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

I read it was about 175...


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

patisi said:


> I gotta agree with Fergflyer on the facts...generally speaking the C5 Z06 will beat the GTO


:agree But, I luv how close it comes for half the price!arty:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I wonder what top speed I can reach *(SAFELY)* with the extra power and new top speed limiter (205) I have. HMMMM?


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> Talking stock versus stock.
> We had this discussion before. The C5 which is the 1997-2004 Corvette is a good match for an 05-06 GTO. It has the LS1 which is 5.7Liters, or 346 Cu in. not 350. It's basically a drivers race on a 6m C5 versus the GTO with a slight edge to the C5 if it is a 2001 and up with the LS6 intake. The auto with the 3.15 rear axle is a drivers race with the edge slightly to the GTO, and the 2.73 C5 puts it advantage GTO.
> 
> What was discussed was a Z06. In 2001 the was a 5.7 liter LS6 that made 385hp in the Z06 In 2002-2004 the engine, due to better heads and valves made 405hp. So there is a C5 Z06 and it will smoke a stock GTO. In 2005 the Z06 went away and came back in 2006 as a complete monster.
> ...


 no matter what u say i had a vette race me and he could not even keep up new style c5. i do agree its a drivers race. and i also have a vette sitting in garage and gto is faster and last time i checked 5.7 is the 350.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The engine in the C5 is a 346 cu. in (5.67 liter rounded up to 5.7). I guess saying, "I have a 5.7 liter V-8" is better than saying, "I have a 5.67 liter V-8". Who knows! 350 cu. inches is 5.735 liter rounded down to 5.7. So depending on how you do the math they're both 5.7 liters.


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

I've had the Goat to about 130 with a passenger...had my zx10r up to an indicated 183..probably really around 175 or so


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

AcePilot said:


> From my experience that bike should have had you, if it was a 900cc sport bike that is. I used to have a kawasaki ZX-7R, that would go 100 to 160 in a blink of an eye. I don't think that there was many cars who could hang with that bike.


I may have been underestimated and they might not have gave it their all or even downshifted. They were playing around with each other and I joined in. They were not all game to even reach the speeds mentioned. I know that in a real straight up race I would have been walked on but I know that I had the advantage of them being caught off guard.  
Not all drivers and riders are created equal. There was some light traffic that had to be maneuvered around and at those speeds bikes turn into gyroscopes and want to stay in a straight line.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

70 tops on the interstate :cool


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

does anyone have a pic of their speedometer doing that speed? I am not that brave but would love to take someone elses credit!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

bigmac said:


> does anyone have a pic of their speedometer doing that speed? I am not that brave but would love to take someone elses credit!


http://videos.streetfire.net/recentvideos/8/34e1ff96-51eb-4260-80b0-98520137010f.htm


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

madkat said:


> I had mine up to 165 and shut her down because I was 3 car lengths ahead of a 2005 Z06 and figured why rub it in any more.


FYI....There was no 2005 Z06!


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

bluebyeu05 said:


> any vette up to 05 is easy pickens for the gto less hp . there is guy in town that my i say eats vettes for lunch no prob. remember the vettes still had the 350 in it til the zo6 came out in 06 . i will say this had one tail gate me one day and lets just say dropped it in 3rd stomped on gas and bye bye vette, he could keep up. so dont underestamate gto it will surprise u.


The Z06 came out in 01 with 385hp and 02 to 04 with 405 hp. I have had a 01 and a 04 Z06 and it would not even be a contest with our GTO's. Those things are lightweight and have great traction. Mid 12's with an ok driver is the norm, not a one off exception. 
Don't get me wrong, I really like my GTO, but it is the 5th fastest car I have owned. 04 Z06 was fastest, followed by my 01 Z06 and then my 01 WS6 and then my 02 WS6. All were bone stock; I am not much of a modder. 
As far as regular C5's the autos are no where near as fast as the 6 speeds. I ran a 04 GTO with my 99 C5 auto and we were dead even to 120.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

158 till the cop pulled me over and proceded to ask why he had to do 160 to catch up with hehehehehee regardless it was one of my dads old friends who was a cop and i got away with no ticket and a slap on the wrist :rofl: :cheers 

Jaymz


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

dablue06pontiacGTO said:


> 158 till the cop pulled me over and proceded to ask why he had to do 160 to catch up with hehehehehee regardless it was one of my dads old friends who was a cop and i got away with no ticket and a slap on the wrist :rofl: :cheers
> 
> Jaymz


What was the cop driving?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> What was the cop driving?


I was wondering the same thing. Definately not a POS Crown Vic.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

the popo was driving a chevy camaro ss or z28 obviosly tuned up but ya didnt even know he was behind til he lit them up oh well

Jaymz:cheers


----------



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

*which gear at top speed*

Are you guys in fifth when you are hitting these 150+ mph speeds or do you need to get into 6th? I've personally done 145 in fifth but didn't notice how much rpm I had left when I backed off so I don't know how much more that gear would have given me.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

When i hit 160 i was early in 6th


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

i hit about 120+ in 4th and 5th is where ive hit my 158

Jaymz


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Nearly All She Had*

I did a search to find this thread because I've been wondering where our GTOs top out.

I had the opportunity to test the limits the other day, so on a wide-open road with great sightlines I just buried the accelerator in fifth and held on. At about 155 I wasn't really getting anything more out of her. The speedo crept to 157, but the gains were coming slowly and at that point I had to quit because of traffic up ahead.

I didn't even bother with sixth gear, seeing as how it's an over-overdrive and wind resistance alone could be a problem. I've actually hit 150 in sixth gear, but I assumed sixth wouldn't be the best choice for anything more. I did notice that at 155 in fifth I was near redline, so I nearly reconsidered an upshift.

From what I gather here, 155 is about it for us, right?


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

GM Kid said:


> I did a search to find this thread because I've been wondering where our GTOs top out.
> 
> I had the opportunity to test the limits the other day, so on a wide-open road with great sightlines I just buried the accelerator in fifth and held on. At about 155 I wasn't really getting anything more out of her. The speedo crept to 157, but the gains were coming slowly and at that point I had to quit because of traffic up ahead.
> 
> ...



thats about right:cheers 

Jaymz


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> From what I gather here, 155 is about it for us, right?


Don't think so. Speed limiter on mine intervened at about 156, but it was still pulling strongly until that occurred (5th gear).

With the pull it had at that point, I think it would have easily reached redline in 5th (about 170) with the speed limiter removed or raised.

What would be the result in 6th? I don't know....0.57:1 is rather tall gearing. It may pick up additional speed, but, if so, I would guess that it would be slowly and with not much more speed to be realized.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

gtx76 said:


> The Z06 came out in 01 with 385hp and 02 to 04 with 405 hp. I have had a 01 and a 04 Z06 and it would not even be a contest with our GTO's. Those things are lightweight and have great traction. Mid 12's with an ok driver is the norm, not a one off exception.
> Don't get me wrong, I really like my GTO, but it is the 5th fastest car I have owned. 04 Z06 was fastest, followed by my 01 Z06 and then my 01 WS6 and then my 02 WS6. All were bone stock; I am not much of a modder.
> As far as regular C5's the autos are no where near as fast as the 6 speeds. I ran a 04 GTO with my 99 C5 auto and we were dead even to 120.



What makes a WS6 faster then a GTO? Is it _that_ much lighter?


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

TulsaGTO said:


> Actually, the govenor is set at 160. You are going to have to go faster than that to check out your tuner. Mine pulled all the way to 160 but definitely ran into the govenor.



True that......160 and 1500 RPM left until the Pontiac imposed REDLINE.....YIKES.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Kamau said:


> What makes a WS6 faster then a GTO? Is it _that_ much lighter?



Better traction and maybe a little weight savings. Those LS1's were waay underrated in HP. With 325 rated HP, they would Dyno between 310 and 330. The best I saw was a bone stock 02 with 1200 miles that put down 342 on the dyno.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

had my gto up to 162 twice by myself (with the diablosport predator ls2 tuner which deactivates the governor). i have a 63 series k&n air charger CAI, but other then that, stock. that is COMPLETELY maxed out, she had no more, i didn't run out of interstate (7 mile bayway bridge across the gulf where cops can't get you), there was no traffic, that's ALL she had, running at that speed for about a mile, so didn't just jump up there and get off. with 4 full grown men in the car (took my 3 buddies up to the talladega race a few weeks ago), she tops out at 145. i didn't realize that weight had so much to do with top speed, i knew weight killed your low end accleration, but the top end gets hurt by the extra beer bellies as well, lol.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

gtx76 said:


> Better traction and maybe a little weight savings. Those LS1's were waay underrated in HP. With 325 rated HP, they would Dyno between 310 and 330. The best I saw was a bone stock 02 with 1200 miles that put down 342 on the dyno.


Right on here, my 02 Z28 was rated at 310 at the flywheel. It had an automatic, so that handicapped it some. I put 318 at the wheels bone stock. With an intake lid, a Corsa cat back it hit 335 rwhp. A friend with just an intake headers and an exhaust got 355 rwhp in his 2000 SS. The LS2 is not much of an improvement in hp over the LS1. I'm seeing a 20 hp gain at the wheels which is about right for 20 cu in., but I expected more I guess due to the 50 hp rated increase over the 04 GTO and the C5.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

no_fate said:


> :lol: 505hp at 3100lbs, vs 400 at 3700lbs.....
> 
> I am def interested in the GTO and think its a sick car, but it is not in the same class as a vette, nevermind the z06. The z06 would annihilate the GTO from the start. A regular vette would handily beat the GTO. While I believe maybe the GTO would hit 165 (limiter at 155 no?) the vette would keep going to 180 without a sweat. Also, they did not make a Z06 in 2005.



The LS2 vette will not beat the GTO HANDILY. It may win but not by much. The Z06 will kill the GTO if both are stock.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> The LS2 is not much of an improvement in hp over the LS1. .




Those words don't mean much on the street. I've seen modded Camaroo SS and Trans Ams beat the GTO but for the most part the GTO has beat both completely stock. From a dig the other 2 may have the advantage but from a roll give it to the GTO( stock vs Stock ).


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

brazenorangegto said:


> The LS2 vette will not beat the GTO HANDILY. It may win but not by much. The Z06 will kill the GTO if both are stock.




A 6 speed manual Vette will run the 1/4 in the mid to high 12's around 112mph. That WOULD beat the GTO handily. It has the same engine, weighs 500lbs less and has better traction.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

gtx76 said:


> A 6 speed manual Vette will run the 1/4 in the mid to high 12's around 112mph. That WOULD beat the GTO handily. It has the same engine, weighs 500lbs less and has better traction.


I've heard this several times before, why is it that vettes get so much better traction then us?


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Longer, lower wider & fatter tires.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

brazenorangegto said:


> Those words don't mean much on the street. I've seen modded Camaroo SS and Trans Ams beat the GTO but for the most part the GTO has beat both completely stock. From a dig the other 2 may have the advantage but from a roll give it to the GTO( stock vs Stock ).


I'm not quite understanding you here. I would say, having owned a couple Camaro's and a GTO, that the GTO would take the T/A,Formula, Z28 or SS from a dig or a roll. A Camaro SS weighs 3450 lbs and has rated 325hp. That gives the SS 10.6 lbs/hp. The GTO weighs 3725 and has 400hp for a 9.3lbs per hp. Yes the GTO will win. 

I'm talking about engines regardless of the vehicle they are in. My opinion is based on seeing dyno pulls of stock LS1 versus stock LS2 engines. The LS2 is rated at 400 and puts 340 to the wheels The LS1 is rated at 350 and puts 320 to the wheels. The LS2 should be at around 365 to the wheels if it did get a true 50 hp bump over the LS1. The LS6 that was in the C5 Z06 was rated at 405hp and put 360-370hp to the wheels. My LS6 put 373 to the wheels with just a CAI. I'm just not as impressed with the improvement in the LS2 as I though I would be. Don't get me wrong, I run mid 12's and get over 30mpg on the highway with my C6, so it's pretty efficient, just not what I expected.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

brazenorangegto said:


> The LS2 vette will not beat the GTO HANDILY. It may win but not by much. The Z06 will kill the GTO if both are stock.


Having owned both the C6 and the LS2 GTO, it depends on what you call handily. I'm running about a half second and 4mph faster in my C6 than I did with the GTO. I'd say 5 car lengths and pulling is a clean kill. 

If you are talking C6 Z06, it will handily kill the C6 and the GTO. The C5 Z06 will easily kill the GTO and will beat the C6 by .02-.04 stock for stock.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I've heard this several times before, why is it that vettes get so much better traction then us?


P285/35ZR-19 tires on the rear, but more important is the rear transaxle.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

beat my old speed record by 1 mph this morning coming home from work, hit 163 going across the bayway and held it for about 10 seconds hoping to see 164, but it didn't happen.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> Having owned both the C6 and the LS2 GTO, it depends on what you call handily. I'm running about a half second and 4mph faster in my C6 than I did with the GTO. I'd say 5 car lengths and pulling is a clean kill.
> 
> If you are talking C6 Z06, it will handily kill the C6 and the GTO. The C5 Z06 will easily kill the GTO and will beat the C6 by .02-.04 stock for stock.



Yeah, I test drove a C6, and there is a huge difference in power between it and the Goat. It's amazing how it puts the power to the wheels. Vette is my next car...:agree


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

So far 140 for me, merging onto a highway, forgot to let up.:willy: This website that I found says the top speed is 175(est) I didn't know it had a limiter.:cheers 

http://www.modernracer.com/pontiacgtols2.html


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Having owned both the C6 and the LS2 GTO, it depends on what you call handily. I'm running about a half second and 4mph faster in my C6 than I did with the GTO. I'd say 5 car lengths and pulling is a clean kill.
> 
> If you are talking C6 Z06, it will handily kill the C6 and the GTO. The C5 Z06 will easily kill the GTO and will beat the C6 by .02-.04 stock for stock.



Hi Fergflyer, 
You old dog, truer words were never spoken, baout how these engines compare. The LS6 is really a hi-po engine for a 5.7 and its logical extension is the LS7. I don't know a lot about the LS1 in the 04 Goat compared to the ones in the last generation Camaros and TransAms etc. Butvwith the LS2, it seems to me you will have to do something extra to get more power out of it to run with an LS6 Vette.

Here is the question I have, how does a C5 Z06 compare with a Z51 Package C6 Vette? I expect the later models C5 Z06 to edge out an LS2 Goat, becuase I have seen it stock for stock. I also expect a C6 Vette to edge out an LS2 GTO, i have driven both. But what I am not sure about is how an LS2 Vette will do against a later model C5 Z06? Does anyone know?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

I got 159 mph and ran out of running room.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

patisi said:


> Hi Fergflyer,
> You old dog, truer words were never spoken, baout how these engines compare. The LS6 is really a hi-po engine for a 5.7 and its logical extension is the LS7. I don't know a lot about the LS1 in the 04 Goat compared to the ones in the last generation Camaros and TransAms etc. Butvwith the LS2, it seems to me you will have to do something extra to get more power out of it to run with an LS6 Vette.
> 
> Here is the question I have, how does a C5 Z06 compare with a Z51 Package C6 Vette? I expect the later models C5 Z06 to edge out an LS2 Goat, becuase I have seen it stock for stock. I also expect a C6 Vette to edge out an LS2 GTO, i have driven both. But what I am not sure about is how an LS2 Vette will do against a later model C5 Z06? Does anyone know?


My best with my C5 Z06 in the 1/4 was 12.1 at 117mph. The best I've gotten with this C6 is 12.4 at 114. They are almost the exact same weight. The Z06 was a 6M, the C6 is 6A. I've heard of guys with the C6 Z51 and a 6M getting 12.2. The best I've heard of for the C5 Z06 bone stock is 11.9. 

As far as cornering, my car isn't a Z51 so it gives up a bit in cornering. I've got an entrance ramp that I use as my skidpad. It's posted at 25mph. It's a slightly banked decreasing radius that is smooth and has a ton of run-off room. The berm is wide and the off-road is hardpack clay. You couldn't ask for a better place to try out grip. Because of the way the entrance is set-up the fastest safe entrance speed is about 60-65 so it limits gear selection. 

I've gotten the Z06 up to mid 90's on the corner, and the only way to get more was to shift mid corner. I don't have the guts to do that on the street. The C6 non Z51 is good for mid 80's. So I'd seat of the pants say the C5 Z06 has about 12% more grip than the C6 base. I had Michelin Pilot Sports on the Z06. The C6 has the Goodyear run-flats that come with the car. A couple people on the Corvette forum that have owned Z06's say the Z51 C6 is just about equal. Both the C5 Z06 and the C6 base suspension have the same break-away characteristics, they tend to corner slightly wider till you completely lose it. You need to use power to break the rear. They are both very predictable. 

The GTO on the same corner was low to mid-70's. It oversteered slightly but breakaway was very predictable. My best 1/4 mile was 12.895 at 109.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> My best with my C5 Z06 in the 1/4 was 12.1 at 117mph. The best I've gotten with this C6 is 12.4 at 114. They are almost the exact same weight. The Z06 was a 6M, the C6 is 6A. I've heard of guys with the C6 Z51 and a 6M getting 12.2. The best I've heard of for the C5 Z06 bone stock is 11.9.



I had an 04 Z06 too. I had to trade it for the GTO due to knee surgery, clutch was killing me. How do you like the 6A? You have some good times with it, any mods? How does it compare to the Z06?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

gtx76 said:


> I had an 04 Z06 too. I had to trade it for the GTO due to knee surgery, clutch was killing me. How do you like the 6A? You have some good times with it, any mods? How does it compare to the Z06?


I like the paddle shifters. They still aren't a stick, but on a twisty road up in the Ocala National Forest, they are much better than an auto. It does some neat things though. In sport mode it holds gears around corners and if you are driving spiritedly will hold lower gears and downshift a lot earlier than you expect from an auto. Trail braking into a corner hard it blips the throttle and downshifts real smothly and keeps you above 3,000 rpms. Going around Sebring you are competitive with all but the best M6 drivers and you get a lot less tired. 

The Z06 is a better racecar than the C6. I'd guess if my C6 had the Z51 I wouldn't notice the handling so much. It not as fast and it feels it. The LS2 just doesn't scream towards redline above 4k like the LS6. I guess that's the difference between torque and horsepower I'm feeling. 

The C6 is a much better riding car than the C5 or C5 Z06. Much, much, much better. It feels a lot more solid too. The interior and controls are laid out better. You still get the heat through the console though, and it almost seems worse in the C6. 

I've opened up the airbox a little bit, kinda like a poor mans Vararam, I cut the plastic radiator shrouding. It helped to the tune of a .1 to .15 and 1-2 mph in the 1/4. Where I cut the shroud is up high and there is almost no chance of water ramming in. My Z06 had a Vararam, but I switched to a Haltech stinger. I was afraid of the hydro-lock stuff and had just moved to Florida. I didn't notice a difference and my times actually improved with the Stinger. 11.501 at 118 was my best on sticky Mickey's. 

My fuel mileage is a lot better with the C6. I've gotten 32 on the highway a couple of times and 29-30 almost always. In the Z06 I got 27-28. I get 20-21 around town and with the Z06 I got 17-18. 

To sum it up, on the racetrack the Z06 is the better car. As an everyday or pleasuretime driver the C6 is better by a long shot.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

155 twice and still had plenty of room on a flat lever road. It was in 6th at around 3000rpms. I really want to get teh limiter eliminated to see what she will really do. She handeled amazingly at that speed as well. Smooth car!


----------

